# Outdoor lighting plan



## wheelman (Aug 11, 2006)

Are there any good (web) sites that give you ideas how to "properly" light the outside of your house?  I'm looking for accent lighting, not security lighting....

Thanks!

Hal


----------



## DoA (Aug 31, 2006)

I did pm this to you, to prevent spamming the forum, but since i've had no reply I thought maybe you didn't receive it or whatever.

Our company specialises in providing *FREE obligation free* lighting schemes for all sorts of retail & public applications.

Take a look at our Home Lighting Design Page for more info.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 1, 2006)

DoA, 
 If it's something that helps someone, go ahead and post your link.
If I get a complaint, or you get carried away, I'll let you know and we'll get it corrected.

The ugly spam is just offensive.

see ya' 
Tom


----------



## DoA (Sep 11, 2006)

hi tom,

Thanks for the reply - its good to know there are friendly admins out there these days (i myself own a forum and try to take a liberal attitude to links)

Thanks for the clear explanation of things.

Adam


----------

